# i can't seem to remove frost wire...



## inesissocool97 (Feb 11, 2012)

i just got myself a new Mac, i downloaded frost wire but it doesn't seem to let me log out. i can't even delete it every time i try shutting down my computer its tells me that i have to wait for frost wire to shut down...this takes a very long time and my frost mire hasn't shut down in a week. I tried making another user account, changing the administrator and deleting the one with frost wire on it but it still won't allow me to delete it yet again, thanks to frost wire..i need help, how can i manually shut frost wire down without eating for it to load?? thank you!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry, we do not help with bit torrent issues.


----------

